# Error: The RPC is unavailable on Windows Terminal Server



## andydavenport (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

Wondering if any one can help. I have a Windows Server 2003 running terminal services in my domain. With worrying regularity users will experience problems logging on. I cant really determine a patten to it, three people might log on with in the space of a few minutes and the last one will be presented with the error. Then anyone after that will not be able to log in until I reboot the server. Sometimes it's the first person logging in on a morning, it's never the same user that causes the problem as far as I can tell either.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can start to find a solution to this problem?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Look at this microsoft article.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555839/en-us


----------

